# mehrzeilige Einträge



## Zipp (14. Mrz 2009)

Ich möchte gerne mehrzeilige Texte in einer Datenbank speichern, aber ich weiß aber nicht welchen Typ ich wählen soll, da varchar(x) auf x Zeichen begrenzt ist.
Wenn es keinen Typ gibt, der es mir ermöglicht mehrzeiligen Text zu speichern, wie kann
man das am Besten realisieren?


----------



## Sanix (14. Mrz 2009)

Welche Datenbank verwendest du? Datentypen sind dazu da, etwas zu begrenzen und zu bestimmen was für Daten du speichern willst.


----------



## Zipp (15. Mrz 2009)

Ich benutzte Apache Derby.
Ich möchte eigtentlich nur, dass der benutzer später eigene Texte eingeben/speichern kann. Wichtig dabei ist, dass es genauso gespeichert wird, wie er geschrieben hat (exakte Zeilenanzahl) und dass im Prinzip kein Limit gesetzt ist.


----------



## fjord (15. Mrz 2009)

CLOB data type


> A CLOB (character large object) value can be up to 2,147,483,647 characters long. A CLOB is used to store unicode character-based data, such as large documents in any character set.


----------



## Zipp (15. Mrz 2009)

So etwas hatte ich gesucht. Danke.


----------

